# Chernobyl Diaries?



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 7, 2012)

Is it just me or is anyone else tired of these found footage movies? 

I'd love to see a good POV movie. This just looks awful.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 7, 2012)

I saw the preview when I saw Cabin in the Woods.

I'm interested.

I wonder if there's a trend occurring of "movies set in Russia". I mean, the only other one I can think of recently is The Darkest Hour (which was fantastic) but this makes two.


----------



## Mexi (May 7, 2012)

entertainment and Chernobyl don't really mix imo


----------



## Don Vito (May 7, 2012)

Mexi said:


> entertainment and Chernobyl don't really mix imo



??? seem like a perfect match to me


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 7, 2012)

its basically a mash up between paranormal activity and the hills have eyes,im also tired of "found" footage movies.


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2012)

I was hoping this would be a literal documentary going through Chernobyl and detailing how everything happened, immediately after, and how it stands now but alas - it's just another "oh we thought it was safe but ZOMG RADIATION AFFECTED PEOPLE THERE AND ITS NOT SAFE!" films with shaky camera work and no name actors trying to make it big


----------



## flint757 (May 7, 2012)

So is this going to be like Cloverfield with the shaky cameras? It'll be hit or miss for me, but I loved Cloverfield.


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2012)

I didn't even bother to watch the trailer since all the films in this genre have the same style of trailer, but I have a feeling there'll be some shaky camera footage since it's "found footage" and that supposedly adds to the 'realism' of the thing


----------



## flint757 (May 7, 2012)

Well trailer wouldn't help anyways since that super human movie that came out a few months ago looked like it was going to be professional and ended being handycam style.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 7, 2012)

I find Chernobyl absolutely fascinating, the history of the place alone will drive me to see this probably.


----------



## broj15 (May 7, 2012)

I probably wouldn't pay to see it in a theater but it looks like it might be worth renting. I really dig history about Chernobyl and eastern Europe/ Russia in general. It's a shame that movies like these will make the ignorant think that there really are people affecetd by radiation still living in Chernobyl.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 7, 2012)

^Nuh-Uh. There are mutants everywheres there!


----------



## Mexi (May 7, 2012)

but I highly doubt there were crazed, twisted humans running amok as a result of Chernobyl. the movie might give that impression to people that don't bother looking anything up and take everything at face value


----------



## flint757 (May 7, 2012)

It happens you can't safety proof the world for dumb people. Some people believe the Texas Chainsaw Massacre really happened. (It didn't)


----------



## Mexi (May 7, 2012)

but when they're playing the whole documentary-style horror film based around REAL EVENTS, then it's as if they almost want people thinking it just to get more people to see the movie (particularly when the locales are recreated very well). from a marketing standpoint, it certainly makes sense to go this route, just seems lazy to me though


----------



## flint757 (May 7, 2012)

I probably won't see it either way...it seems rent worthy though


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Seen it this weekend. Surprisingly enjoyed it.


----------



## Phrygian (Jun 13, 2012)

Mexi said:


> but I highly doubt there were crazed, twisted humans running amok as a result of Chernobyl.



But dude, they are totally crazed, twisted and mutated!







Where I got the photo


----------

